# Buying "pensions" in Germany



## badboo (Oct 5, 2014)

We're investigating a move to Europe from Australia and want to access Euro investment options so that we won't be so reliant on the AUD/EUR exchange rate. 
Does Germany heavy investment options like the French Assurance Vie?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I actually know nothing beyond the fact that based on advertizing I see when living there, saving for retirement is a national sport second in popularity only to football, though possibly tied with taking out insurance against every possible catastrophe that might befall one. 

So the answer is probably yes.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

While I'm sure there are insurance companies there that would be happy to sell you their various products, your best bet (at least to start out with) is to contact a local bank. The banks sell all sorts of investment products and maintain investment portfolios for their customers.

The other consideration, though, is that more and more countries now require you to report "foreign" bank accounts and assurance vie contracts. So if you're not living in Germany but buy an investment product there, you'll probably have to report it on your tax declaration. This is because Luxembourg used to do (and probably still does) a booming business in assurance vie contracts that folks could keep "off the books" in their home country in Europe. I think the regulations have changed, but if you're looking for investment options, you should probably check out Luxembourg.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

